# Gibt es Saug-Welse für den Teich?



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2011)

Hallo liebe Leut'

Ich habe da mal eine (vermutlich blöde) Frage an euch.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Putzerfischen, ähnlich dem Aquarium-Saug-Welsen, für den Gartenteich. Gibt es solche Fische überhaupt, die man dann in einem Teich halten kann?

Der Hintergrund ist natürlich der, dass ja die Welse im Aquarium, unabhängig von der normalen Fütterung, auch gut und gerne die Scheiben, Dekohölzer und sonstiges, was man so im Aquarium hat, regelmäßig putzen und säubern. Das es Welse, oder glaube auch __ Waller genannt, in normalen Gewässern gibt, ist mir schon klar. Ob diese miteinander zu vergleichen sind, weiß ich jedoch nicht. Diese erreichen aber dann eine Größe, für die ein Teich bis 40qbm als Lebensraum wohl ungeeignet ist. Daher meine Frage, ob es derartige Fische gibt, die auch in einem Koiteich mit BA etc. gehalten werden können. Die __ Wimpelkarpfen sind ja ähnlich putzend und algenfressend und können ja im Teich mit Koi gehalten werden. Hier auch die Frage, ob diese sich miteinander vertragen.

Ich hoffe, ich trete hier niemanden zu Nahe und möchte auch keine Grundsatzdebatten hervorgerufen haben. Es ist nur so eine Frage, ob es einen solchen vielfältigen Besatz geben kann.

Danke


----------



## buddler (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es Saug-Welse für den Teich?*

moin!
da wirst du wohl wenig erfolg haben.solche welse ,wie  die südamerikanischen saugwelse im aquarium,wirst du vergeblich für einen teich suchen.solche tiere gibts leider nicht.
von schilderwelsen im teich,auch wenn es nur für die sommermonate sein soll,kann ich dir nur abraten.die werden sich in den algen ,bedingt durch ihre rauhe haut hoffnungslos verfangen und eingehen.
dann schon lieber die __ wimpelkarpfen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es Saug-Welse für den Teich?*

Hi Zacky,

nee, __ Wels und "Saugmaulwelse" sind völlig verschieden Welse. Der heimische Wels/__ Waller ist ein echter Raubfisch und frißt keinen Salat. "Saugmaulwelse" gibt es außerhalb des tropischen/subtropischen Südamerikas keine, also auch keine die die hiesigen Wintertemperaturen im Teich überstehen werden

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es Saug-Welse für den Teich?*

Vielen Dank an Frank und Jörg.

Ich hatte es mir schon fast gedacht. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.   Aber wenn man nicht fragt, bekommt man auch keine Antwort. Dafür ein  an euch, dann bleibt es wohl bei den Wimpels.


----------

